# Full bore into a tree



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My dog was playing ball with my daughter and he just ran full speed head on into a tree [the ball landed right in front of it]. 

She said he stumbled some and almost fell on the way back to her with the ball, then seemed ok, but she brought him in anyway.

He seems ok to me and I ran my hands all over his head and neck and no signs of pain. He is coordinated and very much in play mode with no changes in behavior.

Is there anything I should be looking for or concerned about?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> My dog was playing ball with my daughter and he just ran full speed head on into a tree [the ball landed right in front of it].
> 
> She said he stumbled some and almost fell on the way back to her with the ball, then seemed ok, but she brought him in anyway.
> 
> ...


He's probably fine, may have thrown something out of alignment a little but otherwise is OK. I'd be looking for some soreness/stiffness this evening or tomorrow morning, after he's settled and slept for awhile. If he's sore some stretching and a few days of "light duty" might be in order, or a trip to the chiropractor if you use one. Otherwise, he'll probably just heal up on his own, it doesn't sound like he did any sort of serious damage since you aren't seeing any limping or anything right now, but drive can mask a lot.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

He's probably fine, but if his head actually connected with the trree, in addition to checking over his head and neck and watching for soreness or odd behavior like you're doing, I'd check his pupils for proper and even dialation to make sure there's no signs of concussion.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like a **** hound to me!


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Does horizontal gaze nystagmus work the same on dogs?

Anyway... I second the light duty recommendation.
In general though, dogs are pretty darned tough. If he seems fine, he probably is.


----------



## marta wade (Apr 17, 2008)

Heck, I was gonna say sounds like my Mal. 
marta


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like Jay Lyda    

Terry


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks - I will check his pupils with a flashlight and continue to monitor for stiffness, head carraige etc. He is pretty sturdy and heavy boned and muscled. Once fell about 12 feet into a drainage culvert masked by brush and just popped up and kept working. 

We are supposed to do water cadaver training on Saturday but his reward is tug and it is pretty controlled on the boat


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

When I saw your thread title my heart sunk, I lost my greatest female ever this exact way last summer, chasing a deer in our backyard at night right into a tree at 40mph.
Worst tragedy I've ever endured in my lifetime, and I've seen more than my share.


----------

